# Legal for school to charge next term's full tuition fee after quitting?



## jeyversee_4204 (7 mo ago)

Hello, just wondering if I can get your thoughts on this.

I am studying a diploma course at a vocational college. I was planning to quit my current school to move to another school. However because I failed to notify my current school 2 weeks before the agreed notifying date, I am liable to pay next term's tuition in full. They are threatening to report me to the Department of Home Affairs if I do not pay.

I was wondering if this is legal, and if anyone has any experience with this.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

You would have a contract with them so you would have to check that


----------



## jeyversee_4204 (7 mo ago)

Aussie83 said:


> You would have a contract with them so you would have to check that


Hello. It was mentioned in the contract. My question is would it still be legal for a school to do that? Just felt like a rip off. Thank you


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jeyversee_4204 said:


> Hello. It was mentioned in the contract. My question is would it still be legal for a school to do that? Just felt like a rip off. Thank you


It is legal.

Most independent schools require a full term's notice to withdraw a student without penalty.

eg:
Chief executive of the Association of Independent Schools of NSW Geoff Newcombe, said it was standard practice for schools to require a term's notice.
"Where a student is withdrawn without sufficient notice, the school may not be able to fill that place at late notice which results in a loss of income for the school," Dr Newcombe said.


----------

